# Medical Care in Singapore, and Euthenasia



## anne_newcastle (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a friend who lives in thailand and she lives with terrible pain, due to a terminal illness. The hospitals give her certain medications which do not agree with her, and in the US, they gave her medications which - though I personally think are very addictive and should be controlled carefully - she deserves not to be in pain.

However, I must say on one point, the doctors in Thailand have been amazing. She is seem in a moment, and although she cannot get certain medications because of Thai law, she is treated like a queen, and she loves it here. I talk to her regularly, and I know she is in good hands, but the pain is unbearable.

Thailand do not sell certain types of painkillers. Codeine is not allowed, as children were abusing it. In England (where I live) you can buy it over the counter! (isn't that amazing?!). But I brought some to her when I was travelling in Singapore, and it might as well have been paracetamol (which is sort of was - it was Co-Codamol).

She has tried Tramadol, which does have a little effect, but it makes her woozy, and it doesn't get rid of the pain. Paracetamol/Aspirin/Ibuprofren are not effective, and all she wants is a small supply of something like oxycontin or percocet so that when she has a day where she must see her grandchildren, or when she wants to go out (she's in her 70s) she can do it.

Taking morphine is a drastic measure, and she's against it because she has a terminal illness, and when her time comes, she wants to go quietly into the night. These medications make the body tolerant of it, and I watched my father slowly die myself in england, because he'd been given morphine patches. It was sad, and Margaret, my friend, is a very clever woman. She never complains, but I want to help her, so I've been researching what she could take, and I thought that these meds might be good, or maybe you could all reccomend something else?

Can she go to a respectable doctor in Singapore (money isn't a problem) and get a small supply of painkillers she can take so that she can have a better quality of life?

On another note, which will bringabout many different opinions, through a doctor I will not name, in a place I will not name, in thailand, this woman has purchased what can only be described as a eusthenasia pill. She will die within a few hours, as if she were sleeping. It has been written about in a book called 'Final Exit' and my friend has asked me to give out her suicide note when she takes her life, but I do not want to do this. i want her to have her pain managed. Lord, I want her to live as long as possible. You never know, they might magically find a cure last minute, and then she'll be gone, and it'll be too late, but i agree that she has a right to do what she wants. It's just I'm selfish and I love her.

How can she not get a painkiller that will alleviate pain and allow her to enjoy her life and yet, she can get medicine which will kill her?

This is a rhetorical question I have posed to show that these painkillers might be addictive, but she is not a teenager trying to get high. she's a grown woman, and deserves to live a life without excrutiaing pain.

but if you all know anything about the sort of painkillers a good hospital, not a backstreet GP, can give her, I'd be so glad. She's not computer literate, and I want to help her.

Thanks

Anne of Newcastle


----------



## shubee (Mar 18, 2010)

anne_newcastle said:


> I have a friend who lives in thailand and she lives with terrible pain, due to a terminal illness. The hospitals give her certain medications which do not agree with her, and in the US, they gave her medications which - though I personally think are very addictive and should be controlled carefully - she deserves not to be in pain.
> 
> However, I must say on one point, the doctors in Thailand have been amazing. She is seem in a moment, and although she cannot get certain medications because of Thai law, she is treated like a queen, and she loves it here. I talk to her regularly, and I know she is in good hands, but the pain is unbearable.
> 
> ...


Dear Anne,

My heart goes out to your friend and my admiration to you for being such a good friend. Whilst I am unable to advise of this issue in any capacity, I would personally urge anyone on this forum to respond back if they can assist in any sound advice possible.

God Bless
S


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*pain!?*

I have read this same post a long time ago. Am i wrong about this?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> I have read this same post a long time ago. Am i wrong about this?


I guess you are not alone .. I refrained from responding to this as the post was a bit freakish for me to even digest ..


----------



## knightjam (May 28, 2010)

You care so much for the patient. I really appreciate that. Her body received a lot pain reliever that is why she have higher tolerance to drugs. The best way to care for her is to relieve her from pain. Ask a specialist on what medication is good for her. I just don't know that codeine isn't allowed in Singapore.


----------

